# Need plants ID



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

What is this plant ? (Behind the Tiger lotus,the Blyxa-like plant)








And this :








i've found these plants in Viet nam. Any ideas ?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Need plant's ID*

The plant in the second photo is a _Najas_ species. It _might_ be _N. indica_.

The first photo? Is the plant behind the lotus the same as the one to the right? I'm thinking a _Blyxa_ but would like a better view.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Need plant's ID*

Okie,got the 2nd plant ID but what is the 1st plant ?


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Ah,just got another pic to make sure the plant in 2nd pic is Najas Indica.


----------

